# Keeping the hair short?



## Melissa1212 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm thinking of getting a havanese puppy soon and am still researching the breed and breeders. Does anyone know if it's okay to keep the havs hair short or in a puppy cut most of the time, even when they're older? Does this matter to their undercoat or damage their hair at all?

Let me know your thoughts as I appreciate any feedback you can give me.
-Melissa


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that more pet people keep their Havs in puppy cuts than in full coat. Kodi is in long coat, and a number of our members do choose to keep their pts that way, but there are many, MANY people here with dogs in puppy cuts. Whatever works best for you!

Just be aware that even in a puppy cut, most Havs still require regular combing and brushing.... it just takes less time. How much time a coat requires to maintain depends on the type of coat. The silkier coated Havs are easy to maintain, even in long coat, while the cottony coated ones can need more grooming even if they are in a puppy cut. The ones that seem to need the MOST grooming (and people often just give up and keep them in a short puppy cut) are the ones that are both cottony and curly. That's not common, but there are a few like that!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I keep Momo's hair short because I'm not the best groomer, at all. I get her shaved and then grow it until it starts matting and start all over again. (As I said, I'm definitely not the best groomer ) I haven't noticed any change in the feel of her coat, other than it appears to be getting thicker, but, that could be because she's transitioning from puppy hair to adult hair.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

We keep Maggie in a Puppy cut it just works for us and easier to maintain.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy is 11 weeks old so she still sports the puppy style  It is my desire though, to keep her in full coat. Pray for me that we'll be able to do it.


----------



## VicandRocky (Sep 7, 2009)

I was hoping for a long coat for Rocky but it's just too hard to keep on top of it. So he's had a puppy cut since he was 1 year old and his 2 1/2 now. I sense he likes it better. Especially since he really seems to be bothered by the heat.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I keep mine in a "between" length I guess...it is not a full coat but it is pretty long and it is alot of work and anything will cause their hair to mat....a little blade of dried grass can create the biggest mess lol......but I like the look fo the longer hair...........the last time I was at the groomer she had another havanese and they kept his body clipped really really short but his face they let grow really really long....they held him up for me to see him and I honestly didn't know which end was which lol...till they parted his hair and I saw his eyes...he is a black and white....I have to admit that is not a look I like....but I have seen really cute puppy cuts on here...it just really makes the dog look totally different so it really comes down to what you like and how much time you are willing to devote to keeping up with it! Good luck!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I keep Dexter in short long groom. Still shaggy but less grooming need compared to Jack.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yogi has a cottony coat and I keep her shorter as she mats easily. Boo is more silky and I wanted so badly to let her coat grow out long, but at 9 months, she has started matting pretty bad, so I've finally broke down and started trimming her up. Her coat is currently between about and inch and a half to three inches. I've cut her legs and belly down to about an inch and a half, and her back and head are about 3 inches long, tapered down on the sides. When she's in her adult coat, I'm hoping to let her grow her coat out again!


----------

